# Visa to work and live in Germany. Non EU married to German citizen



## marcelopez04

Helllo!

Im from El Salvador (Central America) currently living in Spain and married a German citizen here in Barcelona. I want to know what are the requirements if I want to get a visa to work and live in Germany. 

Does this visa allows me to travel around Europe?

How long does it take to get this visa?

Where should I apply?

Thanks in advance for any help on this matter.


----------



## ALKB

marcelopez04 said:


> Helllo!
> 
> Im from El Salvador (Central America) currently living in Spain and married a German citizen here in Barcelona. I want to know what are the requirements if I want to get a visa to work and live in Germany.
> 
> Does this visa allows me to travel around Europe?
> 
> How long does it take to get this visa?
> 
> Where should I apply?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any help on this matter.


Well, since you are already living in Spain, you probably already have a visa/permit that allows you to travel around Europe?

For a residence permit in Germany you and your spouse have to move to Germany, register your residence with the local authorities, sort out health insurance and then go together to the local Alien Department. What other documents are needed varies slightly from state to state. 

The German spouse visa is free of charge and you will most probably be issued a permit for one year. After that you have to go back (together with your spouse, no way around that!) and reapply. If your circumstances have not changed, you will then probably get a permit for two years. After those two years you can apply for indefinite leave to remain - you will need to meet conditions such as the language requirement and not relying on public funds.


----------

